# Age of Conan-Portal auf buffed.de abgeschaltet



## ZAM (4. März 2009)

Liebe Age-of-Conan-Spieler,


am 3. März hat buffed.de sein Unterportal zu Age of Conan bis auf weiteres geschlossen. Unsere *Conan-Foren bleiben bestehen* und wir werden natürlich im Rahmen unserer *allgemeinen MMORPG-News *über das Spiel berichten.


Ursachen sind unsere begrenzten redaktionellen Ressourcen (der Mangel an neuen Conan-Artikeln ist Euch sicher aufgefallen) und technische Hürden bei der Entwicklung einer Datenbank.


 Wir uns freuen, wenn Ihr weiterhin auf buffed.de vorbei schauen würdet und bedanken uns für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Karvon (5. März 2009)

nö...dafür hab ich kein verständnis. Denn diablo und RoM sind drin aber AoC nicht...echt nicht böse sein aber das ist echt ne schlechte ausrede...hauptsache WoW wird berichtet wegen jeden fliegenfurz..


----------



## Desdinova (5. März 2009)

Was genau geht dir denn am "Age of Conan"-Button ab? Das was sich dahinter verborgen hat, war wie Zam schon angedeutet hat, kaum mehr der Rede wert. Es gab keine brauchbare Datenbank und die Neuigkeiten rund um AoC haben sich in sehr überschaubaren Grenzen gehalten. Um seinen Wissensdurst zu stillen kann man immernoch das Forum hier besuchen, das allerdings auch eher vor "AoC gibts für 10&#8364;"-Threads strotzt, als nennenswerten News. Liegt ja eventuell daran, dass es zu diesem Spiel momentan einfach nicht viel zu sagen gibt.

Warum RoM und Diablo einen eigenen Bereich haben muss man die Buffed-Crew fragen, aber man kann sich das auch teilweise denken. Diablo III war mitunter DIE Ankündigung 2008 und wird wohl, wenn Gott es nicht höchstpersönlich verhindert, wieder ein Riesenerfolg. Bei Runes of Magic wird sich das wohl so gestalten, dass man es einfach mal probiert und sich ansieht wie der Bereich auf Buffed.de läuft, da das Spiel ja doch ein gewisses Potential birgt und einige Spieler anziehen wird. Sollte das Interesse wie z.B. bei AoC deutlich abnehmen wird wohl auch dieser Bereich wieder verschwinden.

Buffed.de ist eben kein Fanprojekt sondern eine kommerzielle Seite. Wenn ein Bereich Arbeit produziert aber kaum Klicks (PIs) generiert ist das nicht im Sinne des Betreibers und man sieht sich nach lukrativen Alternativen um.


----------



## justblue (5. März 2009)

Runes of Magic ist neu und hat eine Chance verdient, so wie sie AoC damals auch bekommen hat. Diablo3 werden beim Erscheinen wahrscheinlich tausend Mal so viele Leute spielen wie AoC. Ich finde es schade, dass ein so vielversprechendes MMORPG wie AoC durch vollkommen verfehlte Firmenpolitik in die Bedeutungslosigkeit abgesunken ist, aber es ist nicht zu ändern. So lange ein "Fliegenfurz" von WoW mehr Leute interessiert als ein Update von AoC gibt es an der Buffed-Entscheidung auch wenig auszusetzen.


----------



## Karvon (5. März 2009)

Ja jedes Spiel verdient seine Chance und auf D3 freu ich mich genauso wie die restlichen millionen spieler weltweit. Doch wenn ihr meint, dass buffed.de ne kommerzielle seite ist, dann sollte man auch auf die spiele und vor allem dingen auf die spieler eingehen. Ich persönlich bin der meinung, dass man über Runes of Magic nur gutes berichtet, obwohl es nicht so gut ist bzw. das spiel macht weder revolutipäres noch etwas besser als andere mmorpgs. Da kann man sicher drüber streiten aber es ist so und streiten mag ich ned, sondern diskutieren.

Also finde ich, dass man ruhig Age of Conan drauflassen hätte können und nicht weggeben, denn für mich macht es den anschein als würde man das Spiel schon abgeschrieben haben, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine. Ich gehör nicht zu den WoW hassern, denn ich hab selber 4 jahre gespielt, sondern zu denen, die das ganze etwas objektiver sehen und vor allem auch die negativen seiten von mmorpgs betrachten.

In diesem sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2009)

Karvon schrieb:


> Ja jedes Spiel verdient seine Chance



Die Chance im Rahmen unserer Planungen und Aufwand bzw. Ressourcen gab es - mehrfach. Leider kam eine Zusammenarbeit in dem Rahmen nicht zustande. 



> Also finde ich, dass man ruhig Age of Conan drauflassen hätte können und nicht weggeben, denn für mich macht es den anschein als würde man das Spiel schon abgeschrieben haben



Es gibt weiterhin das Forum und auch News.


----------



## Imseos (5. März 2009)

Ich helfe Zam mal das Portal is wech da es buffed nicht möglich war einen Datenbank mit Quests loot und ähnlichem über den Blasc clienten zu beziehen da FC das nicht ermöglicht hat darum is ein eigenes Portal nucht mehr nötig.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (5. März 2009)

Ich mag mich vieleicht etwas blöd anhören, aber trifft diese Veränderung auch den schnell Zugriff auf das Forum, in der oberen Hälfte von Buffed.de? Ich habe die Forum"news" nähmlich vermisst und dafür den WoW Clone endeckt.
Gibt es das Babarige nicht mehr dort?


----------



## Black_Seraph (5. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Liebe Age-of-Conan-Spieler,
> 
> 
> am 3. März hat buffed.de sein Unterportal zu Age of Conan bis auf weiteres geschlossen. Unsere *Conan-Foren bleiben bestehen* und wir werden natürlich im Rahmen unserer *allgemeinen MMORPG-News *über das Spiel berichten.
> ...



Bei Diablo sieht es aber auch nicht anders aus, oder? Ich kenne natürlich nicht die Traffic-Verteilung bei euch, aber ich würde nen Sechser Guinness darauf wetten AoC hatte jederzeit mehr News, Artikel und so weiter und so fort als die Diablo-Sektion. Ohne die nebenbei wieder Platz für AoC in der Leiste wäre...

Vermisst habe ich AoC-Specials aber schon länger, das stimmt. Was allerdings nicht heißen soll, es gäbe nichts zu dem man schreiben könnte.



ZAM schrieb:


> Wir uns freuen, wenn Ihr weiterhin auf buffed.de vorbei schauen würdet und bedanken uns für Euer Verständnis.


Klar sind wir gerade motzig, aber bleiben tun wir sicher, und das wisst ihr genau so gut wie wir, auch wenn wir es nicht hören wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warscheinlich fühlen wir AoC´ler uns so sehr auf den Schlipps getreten, weil es für uns so aussieht als hätte dass buffed-team AoC "aufgegeben".

Wie dem auch sei,
ich werde jetzt ein paar Pikten den Schädel einschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2009)

Ich hab damit kein Problem. Hab da eh nie draufgeschaut, da es - wie ZAM schon sagte - keine ordentliche Datenbank gab, weil FC für AoC keine offene Schnittstelle anbietet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2009)

> Bei Diablo sieht es aber auch nicht anders aus, oder? Ich kenne natürlich nicht die Traffic-Verteilung bei euch, aber ich würde nen Sechser Guinness darauf wetten AoC hatte jederzeit mehr News, Artikel und so weiter und so fort als die Diablo-Sektion. Ohne die nebenbei wieder Platz für AoC in der Leiste wäre...



Kurze Antwort? Es ist von Blizzard... darum ists da... und wird auch immer da bleiben egal wie wenige News es gibt und wie wenig das Forum benutzt wird...

Und zum Thema Datenbank:
HdRO hat auch keine Schnittstelle für eine Datenbank... trotzdem ist es da...
Es ist wohl eher so, dass sich keiner mehr mit AoC auseinander setzen will unter dem Banner des "wirtschaftlich arbeitens"...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Datenbank:
> HdRO hat auch keine Schnittstelle für eine Datenbank... trotzdem ist es da...
> Es ist wohl eher so, dass sich keiner mehr mit AoC auseinander setzen will unter dem Banner des "wirtschaftlich arbeitens"...



Stimmt es hat keine Schnittstelle, aber eine Datenbank gibt es trotzdem:

http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1036/karten

liegt wohl an den Spielern die da in mühseliger Arbeit eine Datenbank händisch erstellt und aufgebaut haben und diese auch Pflegen...aber Blizzard die Schuld geben ist halt einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. März 2009)

Es gibt eine AoC Datenbank, nur leider wird die auf halblegalen weg erstellt d.h. sie wird von FC geduldet. Allerdings ist eine Zusammenarbeit mit buffed ausgeschlossen, leider.

Verstehe bis heute nicht warum FC keine Api für Interfaceerweiterungen anbietet. Dafür hätte ich auch gut auf dieses Scriptsystem verzichten können. Außer das man damit in vielen bunten Farben im Chat schreiben kann, bringt es doch eh nix.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an den Spielern die da in mühseliger Arbeit eine Datenbank händisch erstellt und aufgebaut haben und diese auch Pflegen.



Exakt - das war anfangs auch ein Gedanke, das auch für AoC zu machen - aber das ist nicht verwaltbar und eine "offene Freigabe" der Eintrag-Schnittstelle bei der Haltung einiger Ex-Spieler auch nicht zu verantworten und noch viel weniger zu handhaben. Der nicht ganz legale Datenhack, den eine andere Seite zur Datenbankerstellung fährt (nicht falsch verstehen, Funcom toleriert die Seite offensichtlich - das war keine Denunzierung) kam für uns auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## Kakyo (6. März 2009)

buffed ist eine kommerzielle seite (das ist keine herabsetzung sonder lediglich fakt) 
jeder der sich hier rumtreibt (also auch ich ;D) akzeptiert das.

das sich aoc seit monaten auf dem absteigenden ast befindet (und das ist alleine failcoms schuld) ist glaub ich nicht mal mehr für fanboys abstreitbar.

meine prognose aoc wird demnächst f2p und spätestens nächstes jahr gehn die server down.

auchja auch ich bin ein enttäuschter ex aocler wobei ich nicht das spiel nicht mochte sonder die firmen und kommunikationspolitik (ich nenne es auch münchhausenpolitik) von fc für mich inakzeptabel war.

achja mir tut das ganze leid für die leute die aoc auch heute noch gerne spielen... dennoch schadet es nicht das auch mmo entwickler evtl mal schnallen das der heutige markt nicht mehr jegliche kundenverar.... akzeptiert oder duldet.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. März 2009)

Kakyo, AoC erlebt grad ein "Revival".

Meine Prognose: Es bleibt, wie es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infecto (6. März 2009)

Trotzdem muss man sagen, dass sich buffed wirklich sich seehr oft auf WoW sepzialisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber im großen und ganzen hab ich auch kein Problem damit. Hauptsache das Forum bleibt offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karvon (7. März 2009)

tja alles ist so auf WoW fixiert, dass man die anderen mmorpgs halt "ignoriert" naja...irgendwann wirds WoW auch nicht mehr geben bzw. wird nicht mehr soo beliebt sein, spätestens, wenn die community älter wird =) aber egal...ja es ist halt extrem schade, dass sich Funcom stur stellt aber dann solltens AoC einstellen, wenn sie nicht mögen, dass man ne datenbank draus macht...echt warum funcom ein mmorpg macht wenns so ne einstellung haben!? Maaaan da könnt ich mich aufregen, dass es ned ärger geht =) Ich würd so gern ein vernünftiges mmorpg spielen doch im moment dürfts keines geben, wenn doch bitte melden...

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zadig (7. März 2009)

Nun ja ich habe hier nie viel gepostet, aber ich habe die Seite von buffed als Startseite gehabt und auch meist das Heft gekauft. 

Klar kann ich verstehen, das es eine kommerzielle Seite ist, ich kann auch verstehen das dem Klassenprimus WoW deswegen eben sehr viel Platz eingeräumt wird, weil es eben die meisten Spieler hat. 
Aber buffed wird dann sicherlich auch verstehen, das ich buffed dann den Rücken kehre, die Seite aus den Favoriten lösche und um das Magazin eben nen Bogen mache. Im letzten Heft war eh fast nur ein Spiel drin ...

by


----------



## Turboschorsch (10. März 2009)

na ja ... 

einerseits ist es sicher richtig ein Forum, das nicht ausreichend genutzt wird und Arbeit produziert, zu schliessen.

Aber den Reiter zu entfernen für die News usw ... Ich glaub dass war ein bisschen übertrieben und schlägt 
einem aoc Spieler doch ins Gesicht.
Hier zeigt Buffed.de anscheinend seine angestrebte Zielrichtung für die Zukunft  ... mainstream 
Spiele wie Hdro u.a. wurden seit je her eher aufs allgemeinste beschränkt und vernachlässigt.
Schade Schade, hier bestimmt die Harry Potter Gesellschaft also eure Philosophie und die anderen MMo werden so bisl mitgeschleift.

Vielleicht nehmt ihr ja die W `s in euren Namen mit auf damit sich neue Leser gleich auskennen.


----------



## Desdinova (10. März 2009)

Turboschorsch schrieb:


> einerseits ist es sicher richtig ein Forum, das nicht ausreichend genutzt wird und Arbeit produziert, zu schliessen.
> Aber den Reiter zu entfernen für die News usw ... Ich glaub dass war ein bisschen übertrieben und schlägt
> einem aoc Spieler doch ins Gesicht.





ZAM schrieb:


> Unsere *Conan-Foren bleiben bestehen* und wir werden natürlich im Rahmen unserer *allgemeinen MMORPG-News *über das Spiel berichten.



Den Reiter drin zu lassen ist relativ sinnfrei, wenn sich dahinter keine Inhalte mehr befinden...


----------



## trolldich (17. März 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Den Reiter drin zu lassen ist relativ sinnfrei, wenn sich dahinter keine Inhalte mehr befinden...



und im forenticker waren auch nur beiträge wie - einfach schlecht - funcom gehn die spieler aus - funcom pleite - .....


----------



## Môrticielle (24. März 2009)

Daß buffed.de den AoC-Newsbereich streichen würde, war von mir bereits seit Ende 2008 erwartet worden. Man mußte sich nur einmal die Entwicklung des Spieles betrachten: Massiver Verlust an Kunden, daraus resultierende Verringerung der Server auf 1/3 der ursprünglichen Serverzahlen, kaum neue Inhalte und wenn News, dann eigentlich nur negatives. Ich habe dafür volles Verständnis, wohingegen Fanbois in ihrer permanenten Realitätsverkennung flennen werden.


----------



## Flixl (18. Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> dachte die AoC seite wäre abgeschaltet, weshalb ist sie dann noch online ^^?: http://aoc.buffed.de/



Es gibt noch ein paar Artikelverlinkungen, die noch nicht umgeschoben sind, und nur darüber erreichbar und im Artikel/Guide-Bereich verlinkt - wir schmeißen ja keinen Content weg.


----------



## skeggmikill (28. Juni 2009)

Jetzt, wo es mit AoC wieder deutlich bergauf geht, könntet ihr ja das Unterportal wieder öffnen. In meinen Augen gehöhrt AoC eher mit auf die Startseite als ....


----------



## Abrox (2. Juli 2009)

skeggmikill schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo es mit AoC wieder deutlich bergauf geht, könntet ihr ja das Unterportal wieder öffnen. In meinen Augen gehöhrt AoC eher mit auf die Startseite als ....



Ne, lass mal.

Am Ende gibts wieder nen Flamethread der immer auf dem Ticker erscheint.

Wobei ich mich sowieso Frage warum Diablo 3 nen Ticker hat obwohl das Spiel weder live noch Betastatus hat. Dazu eigentlich nicht in Online Rollenspiel sondern Hack&Slay mit Rollenspielelementen ist.


----------



## Nimophelio (8. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kakyo, AoC erlebt grad ein "Revival".
> 
> Meine Prognose: Es bleibt, wie es ist.
> 
> ...


Stimmt exakt. Ich habs mir jetzt auch gekauft und bin begeistert dabei!


----------



## Tanifall (14. November 2009)

ich finde es auch bescheiden, habe dafür leider auch kein verständnis
rom ist drinne und lauter solche games 
ich fordere aoc zurück , jedes spiel braucht eine 2 chance


----------



## Doenerman (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich find es eine Frechheit !!

Warum soll ich Heucheln, aber finde, gerade als Kostenpflichtiges MMORPG, sollte AoC aufgenommen werden !

Mir fällt dazu echt nichts ein, es gibt wahre Massen an Leuten die wieder eingestiegen sind, oder angefangen haben !

Das wohl Grafisch beste MMORPG fehlt ?

Stattdessen ist (nichts gegen den Game) ist LotR enthalten, worüber man sogut wie nichts mehr hört, aber AoC steht kurz vor einen Addon !

Stadessen wird rum um die Uhr WoW aktualisiert, und wenn auch nur diese Kiddie Irogranate veröffentlicht wird.

Es gibt soviel neues, soviele Patchnotes usw. NIX !!!

Mir fehlen echt die Worte !!!

Evtl weil es ab 18 ist, und 3/4 der Buffedgemeinde ist darunter ?

Deshalb meide ich seit geraumer Zeit Buffed.

Wäre schön wenn man dieses ändern könnte ?

Schließlich gibt es in AoC auch Raids,Instanzen und sogar Rüstungen die es mehr wie verdient haben veröffentlicht zu werden !!!

Naja, nehm an das alles hat eh keinen Sinn hier.

Ps: Technische Hürden tsss, wer soll das Glauben ? Komischer Weise gibt es bei Star Trek und RoM keine Hürde ?

Eure Ausreden waren schonmal einfallsreicher !


----------



## Tanifall (19. Dezember 2009)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Ich find es eine Frechheit !!
> 
> Warum soll ich Heucheln, aber finde, gerade als Kostenpflichtiges MMORPG, sollte AoC aufgenommen werden !
> 
> ...





ich sag nur eins zu deinem beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2009)

Mimimi mein Spiel hat keine Portalseite mimimimi.


----------



## erwo (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,



Tikume schrieb:


> Mimimi mein Spiel hat keine Portalseite mimimimi.




Das ist die typische (geistreiche Antwort btw.) Einstellung der Buffed Leute.

Es hilft wirklich nur buffed.de zu meiden leider.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Doenerman (20. Dezember 2009)

So seh ich es auch @erwo 


Bringt nix sich aufzuregen manche sind evtl noch nicht soweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (20. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mimimi mein Spiel hat keine Portalseite mimimimi.



ääähhhhm... rofl

Es geht nicht darum dass "unser" Spiel keine Portalseite hat, sondern viel mehr darum, dass es unwürdig für AoC ist.
Es gibt so viel zu Berichten. 
Raid Guids, Patches, Guides zu den T sets, Klassenguides, Update 6 mit t3 set und neuen Raids, AddOn (wobei ja buffed im Rahmen der Preisgegeben Infos seitens FC da schon halbwegs i.O. berichtet) 
um nur Beispiele zu nennen.
1000 mal mehr gibts zu Berichten als in Aion oder RoM.
Soviele AoC Shows die man machen könnte... Aber nix.
Naja wahrscheinlich hatten die letzten Shows zu wenig hits und das AoC Portal auch, schade.
Und den aoc-ist-tod rufern sei gesagt: fail. Nur weil ihr noch keine 18 seid müsst ihr aus trotz nicht solche Behauptungen aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt eigentlich jemand ein aktives AoC Forum mit relativ großer Community?


----------



## Kartob (20. Dezember 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand ein aktives AoC Forum mit relativ großer Community?


Das offizielle von FC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne im Ernst, wenn Buffed es nicht verschlafen würde hätte es eine super Chance sich vor dem Release des Addons als größtes unabhängiges Forum zu etablieren. Die privaten nicht Gildengebundenen sterben immer nach einigen Monaten, was auch nicht erstaunlich ist.

Zu warten bis sich die Klicks erhöhen heißt nie. Die alten AoC Spieler wissen das Buffed tot ist, schauen also nicht vorbei, somit keine Klicks.

AoC ist nicht mehr vergleichbar mit dem unfertigen Spiel bei Release, bald kommt das Addon und zur Zeit gibt es nicht den Renner auf dem Markt. Also nützen viele die was neues suche Angebote wie die AoC Testversion oder gren Pepper. Diese neuen würden auch mal bei Buffed nachschauen, also wann wenn nicht jetzt das Portal aktivieren. Denn wenn sich die neuen Spieler auch daran gewöhnen das es auf Buffed nichts gibt, ist die Chance vertan.


----------



## Treni (21. Dezember 2009)

bin dafür das das portal wieder eingebaut wird!

für so bescheuerte symbole hat ja der platz auch gereicht


----------



## Doenerman (21. Dezember 2009)

Also Leute !!!

Ich bin voll eurer Meinung !!!

Wir benötigen ein Portal, zu mal das letzte Portal hinter den Star Wars eh frei ist !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also, worauf wird gewartet ?

Das Funcom evtl wie Blizz einen Scheck rüberschiebt ?

Die Commu ist mehr wie Groß, genau wie das Intresse daran !!!


----------



## robsenq (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Doenerman: Das ist der Platzhalter für hello kitty online


----------



## zappenduster (21. Dezember 2009)

Ist wohl besser so das Spiel rauszunehmen, bei der WoW-versuchten Kiddy-Community hier...

AoC auf buffed im Portal drin zu lassen ist das sprichwörtliche Perlen vor die Säue werfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Warum hat sich buffed bei der ganzen WoW-"Berichterstattung" auf Werbebroschüren-Niveau eigentlich nicht längst in "Blizzards inoffizielles Sprachrohr" umbenannt? Kleiner Vorschlag am Rande.


----------



## Imseos (21. Dezember 2009)

Ok wie oft kann man was berichten?

Wie lange liegt zwichen update 5 und 6? 

Oder wollte ihr auch sinnlos News a la "Mit dieser Maus spielt sich AoC besser"?

Warum RoM dabei ist verstehe ich auch net aber schaut euch mal auf allen Servern um und schätzt wie groß die deutsche Communtiy noch ist dann wisst ihr auch warum es keine Seite mehr gibt.

So meine Gedanke mal wieder....


----------



## RED DEVIL (23. Dezember 2009)

Bin ja echt erstaunt das es hier im Buffed-AoC-Forum wieder Aktivitäten gibt.Meinen Acc.hab ich im August wieder reaktiviert und bin doch sehr positiv Überrascht wie sich AoC entwickelt hat.
Leider gibt es immer noch Probleme mit der Serverauslastung,speziell Aries ist zur Zeit wenig besucht,was aber durch mehr Werbung oder Aktivitäten der vorhandenen AoC-Community hier im Buffed-Forum verbessert werden könnte.Vielleicht sollten sich die Buffedbetreiber dazu entschliessen das AoC-Portal wieder zu öffnen um noch mehr öffentliche Präsenz für AoC zu bieten..
Das es genug Portale für AoC kann man so nicht gelten lassen,Buffed dürfte für den deutschsprachigen Raum das am meisten besuchte Portal sein.

Ich hoffe das auf diesem Weg wieder viele Spieler zu AoC zurückfinden und auch neue hinzukommen,denn das Spiel hat es nicht verdient ignoriert zu werden.

Gruss R.D. 

/vote 4 AoC-Portal


----------



## Imseos (24. Dezember 2009)

ok nochmal buffed ist NICHT dazu da eine große Community in ein meiner Meinung noch 2.Klassiges MMorpg zu locken SONDERN über Rollenspiele zu berichten die viele interessieren. Und für die eher kleinen Rollenspiele bleiben dann halt nur wenig Ressorcen power übrig.

Ich hoffe das hat jetzte jeder erkannt was los ist oder für die jenigen die mich jetzte flamen wollen : Es ist doch so wenn in WOW ein neues pet eingeführt wird interesiert das rund 100 mal (ok Blöde Schätzung) mehr Leute als wenn aoc ein komplettes Addoon bekommt. So und BUFFED.DE braucht Klicks jetzte bemüht eure 5 Windungen und überlegt was mehr Klicks bringt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (24. Dezember 2009)

aha @Imseos



Und zb Warhammer ?

Ist kurz vor den Abnippeln !

Oder evtl. Diablo ?

Oder Guild Wars ?

Soviel neues gibt es da auch wieder nicht, das sie evtl eine Daseinsberechtigung haben.

Also, deine Erklärung kingt "fast" einleuchtend, 


aber wie gesagt bin leider anderer Meinung, und werde deshalb Büffel meiden.


----------



## robsenq (24. Dezember 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> ok nochmal buffed ist NICHT dazu da eine große Community in ein meiner Meinung noch 2.Klassiges MMorpg zu locken SONDERN über Rollenspiele zu berichten die viele interessieren. Und für die eher kleinen Rollenspiele bleiben dann halt nur wenig Ressorcen power übrig.
> 
> Ich hoffe das hat jetzte jeder erkannt was los ist oder für die jenigen die mich jetzte flamen wollen : Es ist doch so wenn in WOW ein neues pet eingeführt wird interesiert das rund 100 mal (ok Blöde Schätzung) mehr Leute als wenn aoc ein komplettes Addoon bekommt. So und BUFFED.DE braucht Klicks jetzte bemüht eure 5 Windungen und überlegt was mehr Klicks bringt....
> 
> ...



2. Klassiges MMO sagt sie...


----------



## Imseos (25. Dezember 2009)

sagt er nur ein weiblicher avatar


----------



## mh0 (1. Januar 2010)

Gut dass es noch die Foren Gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DataTrax (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein „Foren Schreiberling“ , trotzdem möchte Ich ausgerechnet hier meinen Senf auch mal dazu tun.

Zu AOC-  Ich habe mir das Spiel vorbestellt, ich war einer derjenigen der dem over hype und der Werbung voll auf dem Leim gegangen ist. Selbst schuld. Das das Spiel mehr als unfertig beim Release war, ich denke darüber brauchen wir nicht zu Diskutieren. 

Was ich aber jetzt über AOC sagen kann, es ist ein völlig anderes Spiel geworden. Es ist ein gutes und Solides MMO geworden.  Ich will überhaupt keine vergleiche mit dem Genre König aufstellen. Will nicht sagen das ist hier besser und das ist dort besser. Dieses hat das und jenes hat es nicht. Fakt ist.... dieses AOC fühlt sich gut an.  Es Läuft flüssiger. Es hat spiel tiefe. Es hat ein super Kampf system. Es sieht gut aus. Was mir an einem Spiel wichtig ist, ist die spiel tiefe. Und da kommt AOC bei mir gleich neben HDRO. Und damit hier nicht der Gedanke aufkommt ich wäre ein Fanboy… World of Warcraft finde ich auch sehr gut und schaue auch dort ab und an mal wieder rein. 

Ich finde es nur schade das dieses Spiel nicht mehr unterstützt wird. Ich finde es hätte auf Buffed.de durchaus seine Berechtigung. Es würden sich auch sicherlich Engagierte Mithelfer in der community auftreiben lassen.  Ja ich und eine Menge andere (… jaja nicht 11mio.) wären über eine Populäre und „angesagte“ Anlaufstelle mehr als glücklich.

Meine Bitte… Meine Forderung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 …. Nehmt Age of Conan wieder ins Portal auf. Ein bisschen Platz ist ja noch in der leiste.

Zu meinem Vorredner….. du sagst  „BUFFED.DE braucht Klicks“. Dann sage ich dir…mit AOC würde Buffed klicks bekommen. Keine 250.000 ok… aber es geht ja scheinbar um jeden klick.  Wenn es also nur darum gehen würde, hätte wohl jedes spiel ein Portal hier. Also sorry…. Das zählt nicht. 
AOC hat kein Portal hier, weil es abgeschrieben wurde… weil es den „Game over“ Stempel verpasst bekommen hat. Aber das Spiel hat sich gemacht und ich bin mir sicher das wird es auch weiterhin. Und darum werden sich auch immer stimmen erheben die sagen „ kommt schon. Gebt uns eine Anlaufstelle“ . Ich werde dies unterstützen. Und aus einer stimme werden zwei, aus zweien werden vier und irgendwann sind es dann vielleicht so viele das es einfach zu laut wird und man wird gehört.

Also AOCler … erheben wir die Stimme

Und egal was ihr spielt oder nicht. Was ihr tut und was ihr lasst. Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich euch allen….. ich geh zocken


----------



## Stampeete (11. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das Buffed garnicht genug AoC´ler hat um einen Vernünftigen Grundstamm zu führen. Es macht keinen Sinn für die Buffed´ler wenn sie nicht eine bestimmte mindestmenge an Klicks pro Tag bekommen.
Sinnvoll wäre es bestimmt das AoC Portal wieder offiziell aktiv zu schalten, schon alleine deswegen weil das Game durch "Rise of the Godslayer" bestimmt nochmal einen Schub bekommen wird! Aber derzeit lohnt es sich wohl für Buffed einfach nicht, da sich die Nachfrage der Buffed "Community" (oder wie man auch sagt "Kinderhort") einfach nur auf "World of Schlumpfcraft" beschränkt.

Wenn es nach mir geht, bitte macht die AoC Portale wieder auf, oder aber nicht... Falls das Spiel aber durchstartet habt ihr liebe Buffed´ler nicht rechtzeitig gehandelt!

Und zu dir DataTrax:

Im offiziellen Forum machts eh mehr Sinn zu schreiben, so lange hier nix passiert!


----------



## mykal (8. Februar 2010)

DataTrax schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein „Foren Schreiberling“ , trotzdem möchte Ich ausgerechnet hier meinen Senf auch mal dazu tun.
> 
> ...




/sign und push! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mykal (8. Februar 2010)

DataTrax schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein „Foren Schreiberling“ , trotzdem möchte Ich ausgerechnet hier meinen Senf auch mal dazu tun.
> 
> ...




/sign und push! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elriec (8. Februar 2010)

DataTrax schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein „Foren Schreiberling" , trotzdem möchte Ich ausgerechnet hier meinen Senf auch mal dazu tun.
> 
> ...


 
nach oben drück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute spielt es einfach .... es ist mehr als nur Loot !


----------



## Lamagraa (25. März 2010)

ohmann..

jedes Spiel war am Anfang noch NICHT fertig...auch WoW nicht..auch dort wurde 2 jahre lang nachgepatcht !!! Bitte nicht vergessen... AION erlebt gerade das selbe wie AOC zu beginn...erst der Hype..und jetzt gehen die meisten auch schon wieder...und warten erstmal ein Jahr. Gerade gute Spieler kaufen ein Produkt dieser Linie um es erstmal zu unterstützen bei Gefallen...wenns dann nicht so hinhaut..kommt ne Wartezeit. Das ist völlig normal (wenn auch nicht gut fürs Geschäft) und die letzten Monate kommen sie wieder..ja ihr hört richtig..erste Euroserver sind schon bersten voll.

Ja die Kommunikation in AOC zu FC ist echt miserabel..ich wills mal nach einigen Gesprächen mi FC erklären.

Also ...damit genau das nicht passiert was einige Hellseher hier propagieren, nämlich das die Server irgendwann down sind...hat FC harte Sparmassnahmen veranlasst..alle Power wird gerade in die Erweiterung gesteckt. Kleinere Fehler die es jetzt noch gibt werden danach ausgebügelt. Sie sparen am Support und am Traffic..daher wohl momentan auch keine Datenbankanbindung möglich...das wird sich nach dem Addon aber sicherlich ändern..da es so viele positive Veränderungen geben wird die vom Gameplay zb. locker mit WoW mithalten können. ZB. der flüssige übergang in andere Zonen / Fraktionen / neue Reittiere / gehobeneres INNIPlay usw.

Ich selbst habe einige Jahre WoW gespielt und konnte mit den ständigen Veränderungen für die 5 min..Gelegenheitsspieler nicht mehr leben. (soll nicht heissen das ich jeden Tag davor sitze..aber wenn man mit T9 irgendwo steht ..und ALLE haben es..dann fehlt mir die Tiefe der Sinn und es wird ein langweiliges hinterherrennen der neuen T Teile...die nach paar Tagen eh jeder hat - NEIn AOC kann man garnicht wirklich mit WoW vergleichen...es ist einfach 100 mal besser..wenn auch manchmal etwas buggie - aber wer Tiefe mag und das Detail liebt und die Atmosphäre...der sollte mal reinschnuppern.

Ich vergebe jeden gerne mal ein 7 Tage Key zum reinschnuppern PN an mich..;-)


Ja AOC brauch seine Sektion wieder !! Und NEIN es geht doch nicht um ständige NEWS (die es vielleicht manchmal echt nicht gibt.) ES geht um Datenbanken Items Guides usw...Buffed sollte nochmal vorsichtig anfragen ob zur Erweiterung nicht mal ne Schnittstelle freigemacht wird ( jetzt sparen sie ja noch Traffic), und FC klarmachen das es schon irgendwo auch WERBUNG bedeutet ^^ nur ein Vorschlag..

Ansonsten sei gesagt das im AOC Forum EU alle Fragen beantwortet werden. Und da hier jemand fragte.. e gute AOC Seite mit Items usw ist : http://aoc.yg.com/de


----------



## MrGimbel (25. März 2010)

Lamagraa schrieb:


> .... der flüssige übergang in andere Zonen ....



Das stimmt nicht meines Wissens nach. Die Zonen sollen logischer angeordnet sein und man kann hinüber sehen. Allerdings sind die immer noch durch einen Ladebildschirm getrennt (was mich überhaupt nicht stört)


----------



## Kartob (25. März 2010)

Das es eine Fehlentscheidung war das Portal abzuschalten ist offensichtlich, schauen wir uns die monatl. Gebühren MMOs an, welche von Buffed nach AoC ein Portal bekamen :
WAR - Wird auslaufen, da es vermutlich keine Erweiterungen mehr geben wird.
Aion - Verliert in Europa die seit Release stetig Spieler, während AoC die letzten Monate stetig Spieler gewinnt.
STO - Was man so hört, und was ich angetestet hab, wird wohl ähnlich enden wie Aion.

Dazu kommt die Firmenpolitik. EA und andere große neigen dazu MMOs aufzugeben wenn sie stark an Spielern verlieren, sie machen dann einfach ein neues Produkt. FC hat verkündet ihr ältestes MMO AO würde an Spielern verlieren, deshalb werde man es komplett aufmöbeln durch die gleiche Engine wie ihre aktuellen Produkte AoC bzw. TSW.

 AoC hat mittlerweile doch wieder das Potenzial zum WoW-killer, weniger im Bezug das es WoW alle Spieler raubt, als viel mehr dass AoC noch läuft und weiterentwickelt wird wenn Blizz seinen letzten WoW-Server abschaltet um sich dem Nachfolgeprodukt zu widmen.



 Aber wer hat dem Mut offen zuzugeben das eine Entscheidung falsch war. Wer steht in der Redaktionssitzung auf und sagt: Ich habe mich geirrt als ich mich für die Portalabschaltung entschieden hatte.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. April 2010)

Die Frage ist doch eigentlich, wollen "wir" ein eigenes Portal auf Buffed.de?
So wie es ist, ist es doch okay. Wir haben keinen Spam im Forum (zwar auch nicht allzu viel Aktivität), aber wenn man einen Thread eröffnet, wird der doch gesehen und beantwortet.


----------



## Karvon (15. April 2010)

also ich bin auch wieder für einen reiter!


----------



## Cyberpuma (16. April 2010)

Hi

ich hab mir MrGimpel argument durch den kopf gehen lassen und er hat recht Buffed ist nicht in der lage auch nur anstzweise
vernünftig über AOC zu sprechen weil sie nur in wow meister sind und AOC halt noobs wo sie nix verstehen.

Von daher lassen wir das lieber so wie es ist mit yellow gremlin haben wir eie datenbank die sich locker mit der von buffed messen kann.

Was soll man von Buffed halten die WAR und  Aion sowie STO als datenbak vorziehen die begründung das es dort mehr rüsis
gibt ist schon lange falsch oder das AOC nicht soviel sets hätte auch alles gründe warum Buffed einfach keine ahnung von AOC hat.

und das mit traffic naja ne gute ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn für WAR siehts momentan ganz düster aus hat sie haben ebenfalls nur noch 2 server
kamm da über haubt ne info von buffed das server gemerged wurden hab da zumindest nichts gelsen

Aber sei es wies sei sollen Sie ihr Wow spielen stündlich news bringen über jedes einzelne pet was kommt oder welches addon noch besser
ist wir wissen das jeder affe WoW spielen kann nur nicht jeder affe AOC oh das war böse.

Gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## xiaoJ (17. April 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> Aber sei es wies sei sollen Sie ihr Wow spielen stündlich news bringen über jedes einzelne pet was kommt oder welches addon noch besser
> ist wir wissen das jeder affe WoW spielen kann nur nicht jeder affe AOC oh das war böse.



Einfach nur sign! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2010)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> ist wir wissen das jeder affe WoW spielen kann nur nicht jeder affe AOC oh das war böse.



Eher ein Eigentor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xiaoJ (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eher ein Eigentor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, der bauer hats nich verstanden.


----------



## Cyberpuma (19. April 2010)

Hi

ich erkäre es dann nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



veständlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt in wow soviel addons die einem alles abnehmen aber auch wirklich alles da gibts aggro meter wo
Castern gezeit wird wie lange sie noch dmg machen können dh sie müssen nicht mal mehr ihr gehirn anstrengen.

Es gibt mods wo heiler in wow nur noch ihr zie im target haben müssen heilen tut er dann allein alles durch makros usw.
da kann man dann auch nen affe hinsetzen der spielt so gut wie die andren durch die einfachheit.

in AOC gibts da alles nicht und was muss ich im global lesen wo ist mein aggro meter damit ich weiss wie lange ich dmg machen kann als
ddler.

Und die leute stellen dann in AOC entsetz fest die sie sich zum erstenmal wirklich anstregnen müssen sowohl im pvp als auch im pve
wa sollt man von halten wenn ein lvl 7 mitra um global heult das sein pom immer stirbt in aoc sein heilerin wow aber viel besser ist he?

oder wenn sie immer nach der ulitmativen skillung fragen im global und es einige nicht verstehen das sowas in AOC nicht gibt
und sie so skilln sollten wie sie ihren char spieln.

alles sachen wo man sieht das WoW den spielern es viel zu leicht gemacht hat da hilft es nicht das die bosse vielleicht schwer sind
abr diel speiler selber nicht mehr gefordert werden durhc die ganzen hilfen.

mann viel zuviel geschreiben

gruss Cyberpuma


----------



## xiaoJ (19. April 2010)

Bei Bossen wie Gifti, Yaremka oder Chata würden WoWler weinend zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Brummbör (27. April 2010)

hihi wow kiddis unterwegs im aoc forum...... wir brauchen ja soviel mehr skill als bei wow und unsere raids roxxern viel viel toller....... klingt wie wow schurkenforum..... 
aber stimmt schon aoc comm ist ja viel besser und erwachsener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2010)

xiaoJ schrieb:


> hehe, der bauer hats nich verstanden.



Auch dies - ein Eigentor.


----------



## xiaoJ (28. April 2010)

Und die Seuche Namens WoW Community erwacht im AoC Forum...


----------



## Rockedansky (6. Mai 2010)

Dieser Thred liest sich wie der Brachlandchat.Nur weil ihr keinen Reiter oder what ever habt macht ihr ein Fass .
Erwachsenen mmo ,ja nee is klar.


----------



## Kartob (6. Mai 2010)

Rockedansky schrieb:


> Dieser Thred liest sich wie der Brachlandchat.Nur weil ihr keinen Reiter oder what ever habt macht ihr ein Fass .
> Erwachsenen mmo ,ja nee is klar.


 Werter erwachsender Rockedansky, wenn du diesen Thread lesen würdest hättest du mitbekommen das es nicht um einen Reiter geht. Der Inhalt von http://www.buffed.de/aoc ist auf dem Stand geblieben als das Portal abgeschaltet wurde, aber AoC ist das sich am schnellsten weiterentwickende MMO. Es geht also um Inhalt, und das Portal wurde wie man hier lesen kann abgeschaltet weil man keine Zeit hatte für Inhalt (AION, Diablo, STO und WAR waren buffed wichtiger).

AoC ist aber zur Zeit eins der besten MMOs, hat grad ein Addon etc.

Ich finde das Portal sollte wieder aktiviert werden. Dafür lieber nicht MMOs wie Diablo das Portal streichen, oder Projekte die wahrscheinlich nicht weiterentwickelt werden wie WAR.


----------



## Tarsius (9. Mai 2010)

*"Top-Meldungen
*WoW: Die Irokesen-Granaten kehren zurück &#8211; samt neuem TV-Spot mit Mister T"

Sicher das man bei diesem Hintergrund ein Portal-Link will? ^^
Ebenso gibt es eine Datebase und ein NewsPortal.

News: http://community-de....w&template=main
Forum: http://forums-de.age...isplay.php?f=42
Datebase: http://aoc.yg.com/de


----------



## Wizkid (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mit AoC wieder angefangen und ich bin wirklich verblüfft, was sich in 1 Jahr so alles geändert.
Ich fass mich mal kurz: Das Spiel rockt jetzt. 
Hab keine Bugs gefunden, die Grafik ist spitze und es läuft jetzt ultraflüssig (auch bei Massenkämpfen) .
Das Game macht mit dem coolen Kampfsystem einfach nur Laune.

Hätte FunCom doch mal doch besser das Spiel später released, es wäre sicherlich dann kein Flop geworden.
Vielleicht reisst FunCom aber noch mal durch das Addon was.
Bei mir hats jedenfalls funktioniert, weil ich durch das Addon wieder neugierig wurde.

WoW ist wirklich zu einfach geworden durch diese ganzen Addons die es mittlerweile gibt.
Es wird einem gezeigt, wo welches Quest zu lösen ist, es wird den Spielern mittlerweile in Raids gesagt, wo sie stehen müssen etc.
An sich ist es ein Grindingspiel. Viel Zeit investieren und Equip macht mehr aus als Skill.

Wenn mehr Spieler wieder AoC spielen, kriegts bestimmt wieder ein eigenes Portal.
Ich vermute das wegen Spielerschwund Aion und WAR auch bald kein eigenes Portal mehr haben werden.
Ich seh das jedenfalls nicht so schlimm, solange wenigstens ab und zu ein paar News reinflattern.


----------



## tamirok (29. Mai 2010)

aoc ist ja jetzt doch was feines um längen besser als war oder aion ...  need aoc portal


----------



## darkduke (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auf wieder mit AoC angefangen, aber ganz ehrlich? Mitlerweile möchte ich hier gar kein Portal mehr.


----------



## Theradur (21. Juli 2010)

Tarsius schrieb:


> *"Top-Meldungen
> *WoW: Die Irokesen-Granaten kehren zurück – samt neuem TV-Spot mit Mister T"
> 
> Sicher das man bei diesem Hintergrund ein Portal-Link will? ^^
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele mein Freund

Für jede noch so mikrige und sinnbefreite Meldung von/über WoW haben die jungs und mädels von Buffed Zeit...is aber auch klar!
WoW wird nunmal von x millionen leutz gespielt,da lohnt sich doch nicht über AoC zu berichten.Selbst wenn die Meldung noch so depp is^^

Es sind nunmal klicks!

Naja egal,wie Tarsius es schon treffend sagte,möchte man mit so einem Hintergrund doch lieber auf ein AoC Portal auf Buffed verzichten

Desweiteren kann ich jedem(!) der des WoW´s überdrüssig geworden ist nur ans Herz legen,unbedingt mal AoC auszuprobieren...es lohnt sich definitiv!Das Game hat nicht umsonst mit dem Addon und der guten Überarbeitung von der Fachpresse durchweg ~92er Wertungen bekommen

Jaa auch ich habe lange lange WoW gespielt...gut 4 1/2 Jahre ohne Unterbrechung der Spielzeit.Aber man merkte doch sehr deutlich gg ende "BC´s" das es gaaanz stark auf Gelegenheitsspieler hinausläuft.Und mit "WotLK" wars dann für mich ganz vorbei,alles bekommt man in den allerwertesten geschoben,CC in Instanzen?was is das und und und...für mich als langjähriger WoW Spieler,war und ist einfach die Luft sowas von raus...Account seit gut 5Monaten stillgelegt!

Und auch zu "Cataclysm" wird mich WoW definitiv nicht wieder sehen...war ne schöne Zeit,aber alles hat ein Ende

AoC hingegen ist "für mich"(!) das beste MMO derzeitig aufm Markt.

In diesem Sinne...haut rein und schaut mal vorbei


----------

